# Jebo WP40



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2259644

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I will give it a shot for that price.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

When is the new 25 version out? I have been waiting for that one


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Pre order it


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I am not a fan of preorders  I would get frustrated by delays having put my money down. Once it is launched I will be ordering one for sure.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I see.

I'm curious about this pump too... 

2x 25 or 1 40 on a 90gallon?

The price is good but I like how the vortech looks (less bulky inside tank).


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Sure I think the vortechs look better. For me I cannot justify the $ outlay for any of the premium pumps though. I have read good things about these lines of pumps. Fingers crossed they are reliable long term


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

kamal said:


> Sure I think the vortechs look better. For me I cannot justify the $ outlay for any of the premium pumps though. I have read good things about these lines of pumps. Fingers crossed they are reliable long term


Just the Jebao pumps or the Boyu and Sunsun too?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There are at least 10 heated threads on RC about these pumps. Tunze has sent a cease and desist to American resellers for copyright infringement. I can't say I blame them, weather they are valid claims remain to be seen, on first glance they look like an exact copy or knock-off of a Tunze pump. And to add to the contraversery they are named similar to Vortech pumps. 
They are too new to have any reviews on long term reliability. 
The debate is heated for sure... 
Personally everything "cheap" I have bought for my tank I have replaced. 
I have a couple of knock-off Roolex watches, they look nice but don't work anymore.... just saying.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> There are at least 10 heated threads on RC about these pumps. Tunze has sent a cease and desist to American resellers for copyright infringement. I can't say I blame them, weather they are valid claims remain to be seen, on first glance they look like an exact copy or knock-off of a Tunze pump. And to add to the contraversery they are named similar to Vortech pumps.
> They are too new to have any reviews on long term reliability.
> The debate is heated for sure...
> Personally everything "cheap" I have bought for my tank I have replaced.
> I have a couple of knock-off Roolex watches, they look nice but don't work anymore.... just saying.


Good to know.

Does it really say Roolex? lol


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Of course if we buy something "cheap" and i use that term loosely when referring to the reef equipment then we shouldnt be shocked if it doesnt last forever


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was a little disappointed it wasn't a knock off vortech!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I was a little disappointed it wasn't a knock off vortech!


LOL weren't we all


----------



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

Any idea where I can pick on up locally?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

March is bringing in a shipment of them sometime soon. 
Here's the post he made a few days ago

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45948


----------



## jxu225 (May 3, 2012)

Awesome, contacted March for one. Thanks!


----------

